# Aromamizer Airflow control ring



## KingSize (26/6/16)

Hey guys

I have an Aromamizer V1 which came with a red airflow control band - doesn't really suit my setup but I usually prefer blocking off 2 holes so I end up using this red thing...

Does anyone have a black one by any chance? Or maybe the silver V2 ring if it fits my V1?

Thanks Vape Fam


----------



## Dexter (27/6/16)

Use a 2,4mm rubber o-ring...
Cut off a small length, push it through the holes at the post side of the deck and trim neatly with a blade. That way you can chuck the band entirely..


----------

